# pics of my fulu male



## jt1014 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just put him and his women in a new tank and took a couple pics. Tell me what ya think of the quality of this male. He isn't even two inches yet.
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c393/ ... 8fdb69.jpg
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c393/ ... 0740f9.jpg


----------



## fishcrazy1 (Nov 2, 2005)

Stunning fish!  What size tank do you have him in? How many females? 
He is going to be an awesome adult.


----------



## jt1014 (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks for the nice comment and he is in a 55 gal. with only one female right now. I have two more growing out for him I just dont want to put em in to early.

I see only one of my pics came up so here's another one.
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c393/ ... 8b1378.jpg


----------



## detroitfish (Jan 13, 2009)

is he pure strain his mouth doesent look as square as fulus mouths usually are?


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

he isnt my fish but that is a very nice phytophagus.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice fish-good colors. I am hoping to obtain a couple of them. 8)


----------



## detroitfish (Jan 13, 2009)

there are so many fulus on the market today you should be able to pick them up for 4 or 5 bucks apeice any more than that your getting robbed so keep an yeye out


----------

